# Kyrenia



## MSW87 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi my partner and I are thinking of relocating to Kyrenia, North Cyprus in a few months and I am just wondering what it is like to find work? Do you need permits? How do you get them if you do and how long does your visa have to be for?

Thanks


----------

